# Suggest me a good Digital Camera



## qazafi (Jan 5, 2010)

I hope this is a Right forum  

I am looking forward to buy a Digital Camera .....Please Suggest 
Price Range: upto $160.00
What I need 
Pic Quality ..very good 
Must have video Capture option...
Good and high Optical Zoom like 5-10x
External Storage ..Prefer SDHC
Most the camera I have seen they have wait of 3-5 sec during each picture taken ....I dont know what to call it ..may be shutter speed I guess ....
Let me know soon ....Dont just suggest , if u dont mind gime the valid reason too  

i gotta buy in few days..........THANKS


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

'Shutter Lag' is the phrase for the delay between pressing the button amd the camera actually captures the image.

I cannot really give any suggestions as my experience is primarily with the Pro end of the market. 

I am sure that there will be other members who can point you to reasonable cameras.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Qazafi :wave:

It's difficult to recommend any specific camera because everyone's hands are different - What is a perfect camera for 1 person, all the buttons easily accessible and comfy to use, is a nightmare for someone else with larger/smaller hands.

I can highly recommend the Olympus, Canon, Samsung and Fuji range for tech-specs and quality, but I'd also recommend visiting your local shops and actually holding/trying them in your hands, to see which is comfortable for you.

I'd also suggest, after trying them in the shop and finding which ones you like, looking online to compare prices. You'll often get them significantly cheaper, unless the shop has a discounted sale going :grin:

Sorry I can't really help more, but this should, at least, get you going in the right direction :wink:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Mrs. yustr has a Nikon S6000 and it takes really nice pictures. Highly recommended. LINK


----------



## GatorGuy (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm pretty happy with my Kodak Z950. The only drawback is that it has a proprietary cable.


----------



## Flatmeat (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd go with canon, probably the entry level ixus 95 unit. It's about A$270-300 (keeping in mind that i'm in australia), but believe me it's way better than the slightly cheaper ones.

You can get a decent little camera for less, but there will be limitations. 

1) At that price point the chips inside are slower (meaning they take longer to be ready for the next photo) Spend the extra $5 on quicker memory. Make sure it's not crappy class 2 SD, get at least class 4. It should have a little symbol looking like a number inside a circle.

2) They tend to have lower resolutions (although seriously, anything more than about 8MP is wasted on most people, especially if all you're doing is posting to places like facebook), but most importantly :

3) The lenses are not great. Lens quality is above megapixels in getting a good image, and it's all about the QUALITY of the image, not the SIZE. A blurry shot looks worse at 8x12 size than it does at 6x4, believe me. Don't let the salesperson talk you into something just because it has "More Megahoobies". :4-thatsba The public perception that Megapixels are the be-all and end-all of picture quality is the reason why you can't find many good-lensed, lowish MP cameras. I mean look at the Canon G11 case-in-point. Lower MP than it's predecessor G10, and even the lower models Ixus 95-105-130 etc, but will take a better photo almost guaranteed.

Also, here's a tip : Shutter lag (the time between you pressing the button, and the camera taking the shot) is caused in these cheaper units by the camera assuming that you don't know what you're doing yet. They will focus first. You can reduce this by "Pre-focusing". Press the shutter button lightly, you will feel a stop. Hold it against that stop while pointing at the subject (if the subject is stationary) OR WHERE THE SUBJECT WILL BE (if the subject is moving). The camera will now focus. Usually this is accompanied by a red (or flashing) square or dot on the screen changing green, and a beep when it is ready. This process usually takes a few seconds depending on lighting conditions. Then push through the stop, and the photo should be taken almost instantly after that.

Hope this helps
:grin:


----------

